# Can I teach yoga in Mexico?



## James Wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

( I am posting this under my husband's account.)
It seems like there are some native English speaking expats who own yoga studios in the Yucatan. I am wondering if I could teach yoga there??? Do I need to be fluent in Spanish? What are the laws about this sort of thing? We want to move down there full time...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need a residence visa with permission to work issued by the immigration authorities. If hired by a studio, they will have to support your application with their tax information, etc.


----------



## wstut (May 6, 2013)

I know an american here in Tlaquepaque runs a yoga school. The information that I found about the school is the following.

Kenpo
Donato Guerra #155
Tlaquepaque
+52 33 1592 4401

Maybe he can give you some advice.


----------

